# Ear half floppy?



## Karl772 (Jan 1, 2013)

My 4 month old pup has one ear fully up and erect as it should be but the other is half floppy, what i mean by that is that its standing up but leans over the top of his head to his other ear most of the time but not all the time. Is this normal will it straighten up and stand up on his own soon?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Perfectly normal crazy puppy ears!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

A lot of gsd pups get floppy ears while teething. 4 1/2 months is prime teething time. I wouldn't worry about it at this time.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html


----------



## TomnJen (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought sisters and one of them has had one ear up all the time and the other up and down. The other sister has one ear up and the other one has never stood up. They are almost 4 months old. At what age should I worry about her ear?


----------

